# هل فعلا تم تحريف الكتااب المقدس



## K A T Y (2 يناير 2007)

_بالطبع لايمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس بعديه القديم والجديد_

_وفما يلي النقاط المنطقيه التالية:_

_(1) كتابنا المقدس بعديه موجود في العالم كله منذ القرن الأول وبترجماته القديمة والحديثة فهل يمكن جمعه من يد كل المسيحين في العالم لتحريفه وارجاعه للناس؟_

_(2) وجود نسخ (مخطوطات) ترجع للقرن الرابع الميلادي بالمتاحف الأوربية وتتفق تماما مع نصوص الكتاب الموجود بأيدينا الآن_

_(3) لا يمكن اثبات التحريف علميا _كما يقول قداسة البابا_ الا بالمقارنة بين الاصل والنسخة المحرفة وأين يوجد التحريف؟ وفي اي فصل وفي اي ايات منه؟ وما الحكمة منه؟_

_(4) ان الكتاب كله قصة واحدة متكاملة _من التكوين الي الرؤيا_ ولا يمكن حذف اي جزء منها (من اسفاره) او تغيير مضمونها الذي يتحدث عن قصة الخلاص ومجئ الفادي وقيامه بالفداء علي عود الصليب (وكتبه 40 كاتبا بالوحي في 1600 عام)_

_(5) ان الاباء الأوائل قد قاموا بتفسير كل ايات العهدين وكل تفاسيرهم موجودة وتشير الي كل الايات التي توجد بقكتابنا المقدس_

_(6) انه حتي الهراطقة في كل العصور لم يجرأوا علي القول بتحريف كلمات الوحي _

_(7) لا يمكن لليهود تحريف التوراة ولا اي سفر من العهد القديم لنها موجودة لدي المسيحيين وقد اكدت صحتها المخطوطات التي عثر عليها في منطقة قمران سنة 1947(غرب البحر الميت)_

_(8) ان السيد المسيح بنفسه كان يقرأ  نصوص العهد القديم ويفسرها لليهود في مجامعهم وما سجله العهد الجديد من نصوص هي ما جاءت فعلا في العهد القديم ولم يذكر السيد المسيح انها محرفة_

_(9) واذا ما ذكر أحدهم انه قد تم التحريف بالكتاب المقدس فليأت لنا بالأسفار الأصلية والا كان الكلام نظريا لا دليل عليه_

_(10) ان التوراة مازالت تؤيد نصوص العهد الجديد (والخير ما شهدت به الاعداء ) ولا سيما اسفار المزامير اشعياء النبي ........الخ., وهو ما اكده السيد المسيح بنفسه فلو تم تحريف الكتاب لتم حذفها من التوراه لأنها تؤيد كلام الأنجيل_


----------



## الحوت (2 يناير 2007)

*كلام جميل 

ولا يزال تحدي تحريف الكتاب المقدس مستمرا لمن يقدر اثبات تحريف اية واحدة من اياتة :t33: 

لا التاريخ المسيحي ولا التاريخ اليهودي ولا التاريخ الاسلامي ولا حتى التاريخ المدني ذكر فيه تحريف اية واحدة من ايات الكتاب المقدس ..

وكل الذي كانوا يحاربون الكتاب المقدس كانوا يهاجموة من داخلة ولم يقدر اي مخلوق اثبات تحريف اية واحدة من اياتة والا لكان اعداء الكتاب المقدس اول ناس فضحوها وهذا غير موجود بالتاريخ كله .*


----------



## K A T Y (2 يناير 2007)

ميرسي جدا علي الاضافة الجميلة جدا ديه 

وهيظل كتابنا الي الابد غير محرف


----------



## الحوت (3 يناير 2007)

tohamy150 قال:


> اشمعنا القرن الرابع الميلادي
> ليه مفيش اي سند يتصل بتاريخ كتابة الكتاب المقدس
> او ليه مفيش سند منتصل بكاتب الكتاب المقدس الى يومنا هذا؟؟



*يكفينا فخرا يا توهامي على الآقل انة لم يأتى شخص مثل عثمان بن عفان ليحرق النسخ المختلفة او شخص مثل الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفى ليضيف ما يشاء ونعتبرة منزل ومكتوب فى اللوح ولم يكن عندنا شخص مثل عمر بن الخطاب يتنبأ بما سوف يلقية الله على رسولة من ايات الحجاب وخلافة *







*كتب الله لوحي الشريعة و اعطاها لموسي النبي . كسرها موسي النبي عندما وجد شعبه عبد العجل الذهبي و ترك الاله الحقيقي . صعد موسي مرة ثانية علي الجبل و تلقي لوحين آخرين مكتوبة باصبع الله . !!!! اين هي الآن !!! 


هذه نقطة ارجو ان تبحث فيها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





الكتب المقدسة المكتوبة بواسطة انبياء الله و قديسيه مرت عليها ازمنة كثيرة وحروب متعددة و سبي ..... الخ 
بدأ موسي النبي كتابة الاسفار المقدسة سنة 1500 ق م وختم يوحنا الرسول الكتابة سنة 100 م اي ان كل الكتاب المقدس كتب في حوالي 1600 سنة وكتب الكتاب المقدس في اكثر من عشر دول علي راسها مصر و فلسطين و العراق وتركيا و اليونان و ايطاليا 
اسفار العهد القديم ترجمت الي اليونانية ( الترجمة السبعينية ) 
جمعت اسفار العهد الجديد معا سنة 170 م بواسطة مجمع الموراتوري و في تلك المدة ذاتها ترجم العهد الجديد الي السريانية ( ترجمة الباشيتو ) و الايطالية ( ترجمة الايطالا ) 
في القرن الرابع ضم العهدين معا وذلك ثابت من النسخ القديمة المحفوظة في المتاحف ومنها النسخة الموجودة في الفاتيكان سنة 300 م و النسخة السينائية نسبة الي جبل سيناء و المكتشفة بدير سانت كاترين سنة 1844 و نسخت في القرن الرابع الميلادي و نسخة ثالثة معروفة بالاسكندرية موجودة حاليا في متحف لندرة و التي ارسلها بطريرك القسطنطينية ( كيرلس لوكار ) هدية للملك شارل الاول 1627 وعل اول صفحة من هذه النسخة مكتوب عليها بعض السطور بالعربية قديمة التاريخ مضمونها ان ناسخ الكتاب سيدة مصرية اسمها ( تقلا ) ونسخة رابعة معروفة بالأفرامية مصرية الاصل ترجع الي القرن الخامس و تشمل الكتاب المقدس كله وكتب عليها قصائد للقديس مار افرام السرياني محفوظة في المكتبة الملوكية بباريس و نسخة خامسة اسمها البازية نسبة الي باز تلميذ كليفن و تدعي النص الغربي و ترجع الي القرن السادس وهي اقدم المخطوطات المشتملة علي النص اليوناني و الترجمة اللاتينية و محفوظة في كمبريدج . 


اين الكتب الاصلية المكتوبة بيد الاباء القديسين و انبياء الله . 
بعد ان بني سليمان الهيكل ووضع تابوت عهد الله وكانت اسفار موسي الخمس مع التابوت اذ يقول ترجوم يوناثان في تعليقه علي قول موسي النبي خذوا كتاب التوراة هذا و ضعوه الي جانب تابوت العهد تث 31 : 26 ( ان التوراه كانت توضع في غطاء الي الجانب الايمن للتابوت كما وضعت ايضا مع التوراه اسفار يشوع و صموئيل ومزامير داود ومرتلي الهيكل ) وظلت هذه الاسفار في الهيكل حتي دماره سنة 586 ق م و احرق بيت الرب و بيت الملك وكل بيوت اورشليم وكل بيوت العظماء احرقها بالنار و جميع اسوار اورشليم مستديرا هدمها كل جيوش الكلدانيين اللذين مع رئيس الشرط 2ملو 25 : 9 - 11 . 

كانت اسفار موسي قد توقفت عن الاستخدام و الظهور في الهيكل في فترات حكم الملوك اللذين زاغوا الي الوثنية كمنسي الملك 696 - 642 ق م و امون 640 ق م الي ان وجدها حلقيا الكاهن في الهيكل في عصر الملك يوشيا الصالح 640 - 609 ق م وكانت سببا لاصلاح عظيم 2 ملو 23 : 24 - 25 واجمع العلماء علي ان هذه الاسفار التي وجدت في الهيكل هي نفس الاسفار التي كتبها موسي النبي بنفسه أو علي اقل تقدير نسخة منقولة عنها مباشرة . 
راجع ايضا زكريا 7 : 12 . 

وكان جميع الانبياء بالاضافة الي اطلاعهم و احتفاظهم بكتب بعضهم البعض يكملون يكملون بعضهم البعض لأن الروح واحد يتكلم من خلالهم فقد اشترك اشعياء و ميخا النبي الذان عاشا في زمن واحد نفس نبوات السيد المسيح اش 2 : 2 ميخا 4 : 2 ختم يشوع سفر التثنية وبدأ سفره كاستمرار له . انتهي يفر اللوك الثاني و ارميا بنهاية واحدة يبدأ سفر عزرا بنفس موضوع وكلمات خاتمة سفر اخبار الايام الثاني ملوك اول يشهد لأمثال سليمان 

الكتاب المقدس و فترة السبي 

كانت جميع اسفار موسي و الانبياء و المزامير مع المسبيين في بابل حز 3 : 5 قال الفيلسوف اليهودي فيلو 26 م انه قد انتشرت بين اليهود مجامع بدلا من الهيكل للتعليم . 
وكنت لهه المجامع طقوسها في القراءة و التفسير الخاصة و التي تشمل الشيما اي التلاوة وهي الاعتراف بوحدانية الله و قراءة الناموس وجزء مناسب من أسفار الانبياء وانتشرت هذه المجامع في كل المسكونة في عيلام و بارثيا و امينيا و ميديا بسبب السبي البابلي ومصر ايضا حينما غزا شيشق ملك مصر فلسطين و أورشليم وسبي بعضهم( منهم أرميا ) كما تكشف احدي النقوش التي و جدت بجزيرة فيلة بالقرب من اسوان عن وجود مستعمرة يهودية وهيكل للإله يهوه سنة 500 ق م و عند تاسيس الاسكندرية 332 كان يوجد عدد كبير من اليهود كما يذكر التاريخ ان بطليموس نقل مئات من اليهود الي الاسكندرية عند غزوة لفلسطين و اورشليم حتي ذكر فيلو ان عدد يهود الاسكندرية مليون يهودي . وهذا ما يؤكده سفر اعمال الرسل ايضا اع 9 : 2 - 13 : 14 - 17 : 1 - كو 18 : 14 .... 

العودة من السبي : 
عاد المسبيين ومعهم الاسفار المقدسة راجع عزرا 7 : 6 و نحميا 8 : 8 ، مكابيين ثاني 2 : 13 . 
حاول الملك انتيخوس الرابع ( أبيفانس ) 175 - 164 ان يستأصل اليهودية فاصدر امرا بتمزيق وحرق الاسفار المقدسة وما وجدوه من اسفار تم حرقها وكل من يملك سفر يحرق بالنار ايضا و بالرغم من ذلك كانت الاسفار يمتلكها الغيورين ايضا ( ارجع بالذاكرة الي الاتحاد السوفيتي و الشيوعية ) ومن اهم الجماعات التي احتفظت بهذه الاسفار الاثينيين الذي يرجع لهم الفضل علي تخزين الاسفار في كهوف وادي قمران المكتشفة عام 1947 . 

العهد الجديد : 
كتب اسفار العهد الجديد بعد صعود المسيح بحوالي 30 - 40 عاما و انتشرت البشائر و ارسائل بسرعة نتيجة سهولة المواصلات في الامبراطورية الرومانية التي سيطرت علي كل شواطء العالم القديم . فقد كتب متي بشارته في فلسطين و انتقلت نسخة منه الي الهند مع القديس توما .

كيف وصلنا الكتاب المقدس !؟ 
اولا العهد القديم : راجع خروج 17 : 14 و يشوع 1 : 8 ، يشوع 8: 35 ( وفيما بعد كتب يشوع علي الحجارة توراة موسي التي كتبها أمام بني اسرائيل . 
راجع ايضا تث 31 : 10 -11 
ذكر المؤرخ يوسيفوس المعاصر لتلاميذ السيد المسيح انه كان يجب ان تكون هذه النواميس محفورة في ارواحهم و محفوظة في ذاكرتهم وكان للنواميس ايضا سلطان أعظم بينهم وهذا ما نعرفه مما كان عليهم ان يكابدوه اذا كسروا . 
راجع ايضا يش 24 : 26 و في آخر ايام حياته كتب يشوع سفره وضمه الي اسفار موسي امام الرب وكتب يشوع هذا الكلام في سفر شريعة الله . 
راجع ايضا صموئيل الاول 10 : 25 فكلم صموئيل الشعب بقضاء المملكة وكتبه في السفر ووضعه أمام الرب 
كانت وصية الله لملوك اسرائيل ان ينسخوا لأنفسهم نسخا من التوراه لتكون لهم مرشدا و حكما كما حدث مع شاول الملك وكانت فريضة علي كل ملوك بني اسرائيل تباعا 1 ملو 2 : 3 ووصية داود لسليمان ابنه . 

مواد كتابة الاسفار : 
1- الاحجار بالحفر و النقش كلوحي الشريعة . 
2- الكلس كما فعل موسي في خروج 27 : 1 -3 وعثر علي حجر صغير مطلي بالكلس يرجع الي نحو سنة 950 ق م خط فيه تقويم زراعي 
3- الخزف الحفر او الرسم علي الخزف ثم يحرق و انتشرت في مصر و سوريا و العراق و فلسطين . 
4- الاسطح الجبسية كما في تل دير ايلا بالادرن نقش ارامي بالحبر الاحمر يرجع الي 700 ق م . 
5- المعادن كالبرونز و الفضة و الذهب و الرصاص كالأدراج و التي كانت الكتابة تحفر عليها . 
6- العاج 
7- الخشب و انتشرت في مصر . 
8- الطين ثم يجفف ثم يحرق ( الفخار ) كالمتبع عند السومريون في الكتابة المسمارية وكانت هذه ارخص وسيلة وابقاء الوسائل عمرا . 
9- قطع الجارا المكسورة لكتابة النصوص القصيرة . 
10- النسيج كالكتابة علي الكتان .
11- البردي المشهور في مصر . 
12- الورق اخترع في الصين ق م و لكنه لم يصل الي فلسطين الا في القرن السادس الميلادي و اقدم نص مكتوب علي الورق يرجع الي سنة 1000 م لنصوص دينية يهودية . 
13- الجلد و استخدم البشر الجلد في الكتابة من حوالي 4000 سنة ق م و استعمله اليهود في الكتابة ارميا 36 :4 - 36 : 23 
14 الرق يؤخذ من جلود الحيوان كالغزلان و الاغنام و انتشر في فلسطين وتوجد مخطوطة قديمة ترجع الي 1500 ق م منها ايضا مخطوطات وادي قمران . 
نأتي هنا الي جزئية اخري وهي طريقة حفظ هذه المخطوطات كانت هذه المخطوطات توضع في اقمشة مزينة من الكتان الناعم او في جرار مخصصة لها حيث من عادة اليهود تكفين المخطوطات و توضع في الجرار بمثابة القبر كما في جرار قمران و التي حفظها الاسينيين لدي اقتراب الجيوش الرومانية وهروبهم من المنطقة علي ان يعودوا اليها لاحقا . 

*


----------



## Badr (3 يناير 2007)

طيب يا ريت يا جماعه تجاوبوني على كام سؤال كده عشان نستكشف حقيقة الكتاب اللي بين ايديكم ,بعيدا عن التحريف .::-
1-الانجيل , كلام مين ؟؟؟؟
2- انا عايز من الانجيل وصف للاحداث الاخيرة في حياة المسيح و كمان بعد ما مات .
 و ياريت الاجابه بسرعه .


----------



## *S.O.G* (3 يناير 2007)

مئة في المئة يا كاتي،وشكراً ليكي،ده نجوم السما أقرب من الشيطان على أن الكتاب المقدس اتحرّف،انكسرت عيون المدّعين أمام ألوهية مسيحنا الجبّار،مجداً لله!!!


----------



## *S.O.G* (3 يناير 2007)

*لا لا لا مش بالسرعة دي!!!*



Badr قال:


> طيب يا ريت يا جماعه تجاوبوني على كام سؤال كده عشان نستكشف حقيقة الكتاب اللي بين ايديكم ,بعيدا عن التحريف .::-
> 1-الانجيل , كلام مين ؟؟؟؟
> 2- انا عايز من الانجيل وصف للاحداث الاخيرة في حياة المسيح و كمان بعد ما مات .
> و ياريت الاجابه بسرعه .



أولاً إنت قرأت الانجيل ولا لا؟
وإيه بتريد بالضبط؟؟
...سلام.


----------



## Badr (3 يناير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


> ألوهية مسيحنا الجبّار،مجداً لله!!!



على فكره , زكريا بطرس لو سمع حكاية (( مسيحنا الجبار )) دي ,, هيزعل منك قوي ,,, و هايقوللك بصوته الحلو ده (( المسيح محبه و انما الجبار من صفات اله المسلمين )) .


----------



## Badr (3 يناير 2007)

*s.o.g* قال:


> أولاً إنت قرأت الانجيل ولا لا؟
> وإيه بتريد بالضبط؟؟
> ...سلام.



عندي القرأن فلماذا أقرأ الانجيل ؟؟؟؟ - القرأن  و الانجيل ( الذي نزل على المسيح ) الاتنين من عند الله ,,, الانجيل الذي نزله الله على السيد المسيح ,,, و ياريت تفهموها قوي اللي نزل على السيد المسيح و هو بلغه لاتباعه .


----------



## الحوت (3 يناير 2007)

Badr قال:


> عندي القرأن فلماذا أقرأ الانجيل ؟؟؟؟ - القرأن  و الانجيل ( الذي نزل على المسيح ) الاتنين من عند الله ,,, الانجيل الذي نزله الله على السيد المسيح ,,, و ياريت تفهموها قوي اللي نزل على السيد المسيح و هو بلغه لاتباعه .



*اولا القران ليس كلام الله واتحدك .

ثانيا هات دليل واحد يثبت انه يوجد انجيل نزل على المسيح ابقى هات النسخة يا شاطر واثبت ادعائك .*


----------



## Badr (3 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *اولا القران ليس كلام الله واتحدك .
> 
> ثانيا هات دليل واحد يثبت انه يوجد انجيل نزل على المسيح ابقى هات النسخة يا شاطر واثبت ادعائك .*



ما علينا من انك مؤمن بان القرأن من عند الله و لا لا ,,,, أنت بتنكر نزول الإنجيل على السيد المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟   :smil13:  :smil13:


----------



## الحوت (3 يناير 2007)

*ما فيش انجيل نزل على المسيح ولو عندك اثبات واحد يبقى الحقنا فيه ويعطنا ويعطيك طولة العمر ..

الانجيل هو وحي الله للرسل وكذلك التوراة .

ةاذا عندك دليل واحد من التاريخ كله يثبت عكس هذا الكلام او يثبت تحريف اية واحدة من ايات الكتاب المقدس يبقى الحقنا فيه ويعطنا ويعطيك طوله العمر .*


----------



## Badr (3 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *ما فيش انجيل نزل على المسيح ولو عندك اثبات واحد يبقى الحقنا فيه ويعطنا ويعطيك طولة العمر ..
> 
> الانجيل هو وحي الله للرسل وكذلك التوراة .
> 
> ةاذا عندك دليل واحد من التاريخ كله يثبت عكس هذا الكلام او يثبت تحريف اية واحدة من ايات الكتاب المقدس يبقى الحقنا فيه ويعطنا ويعطيك طوله العمر .*



طيب و مين اللي الله سبحانه وتعالى أوحى اليه بالانجيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الحوت (3 يناير 2007)

*متى ولوقا ومرقس ويوحنا كاتبي الانجيل

ولوقا كاتب سفر الاعمال

وبولس ويعقوب ويهوذ وبطرس كاتبي الرسائل

يوحنا كاتب سفر الرؤيا


وابقى اقرأ مداختلي رقم 4 على شان تفيدك بالموضوع
*


----------



## Badr (3 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *متى ولوقا ومرقس ويوحنا كاتبي الانجيل
> 
> ولوقا كاتب سفر الاعمال
> 
> ...



يعني ربنا سبحانه وتعالى أوحي الانجيل لمتى ولوقا و مرقس و يوحنا  و يوحنا وبطرس !!!!!


----------



## jim_halim (3 يناير 2007)

*موضوع جميل جداً ... 
ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك .. 
*


----------



## K A T Y (3 يناير 2007)

ميرسي جدا علي مرورك يا jim_halim


----------



## K A T Y (3 يناير 2007)

اول حاجة عايزة اقولهالك اني انجلينا عمرة ما تحرف 

ولا هيتحرف ومادام دمك خفيف كدا وبتعرفي تهزري

اثبتي انك ضيفتي كلام وحذفتي كلام

الانجيل بين ايدين ملايين الناس وريني يا حبيبتي في اي اية ضفتي يا سكر

واي اي حذفتيها


----------



## christ my lord (3 يناير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> _بالطبع لايمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس بعديه القديم والجديد_
> 
> _وفما يلي النقاط المنطقيه التالية:_
> 
> ...



موضوع رائع .. فعلا كما قال الكتاب المقدس .(العالم كلة يزول ولا حرف من كلامى يزول ) لا يستطيع احد ان يزيد او ينقص حرف من كلام الهنا القدوس​​


----------



## الحوت (3 يناير 2007)

@ أخطر إمراءه في العالم @ قال:


> اولا القران ليس كلام الله واتحدك .
> 
> ما رأيك ياشاطر تألف لي أيو ه واحدة مثل أياته وأتحداك بعدها مباشرة رايح أدخل في دينك
> وإلى أنت واحد تحب تتكلم وبس صراحة ناس وقحة من درجةأولا مافيش مشكلة  تكلم مو الكلام مجاني بس أوريك أنا كيف تعدل  أسلوبك



*لا انتي ولا محمدك ابن امنه المشركة الوثنيه التي انجبتة بالزنا اسوة بعمرو بن العاص ابن الزانية التي احتارت امه في نسبة يتحداني يا محمدية :t33: 

وقرانك هذا بتاع حوريات ربك العاهرات ذو الصدور المكورة وغشاء البكارة الاستك منه وفيه وغلمانة المخنثون اللواطيون تبقي تبلية وتشربي ميتة لانه كتاب فاشل وفوق ما انه من تاليف البشر والشيطان هو محرف وناقص يكفينا فخرا يا محمدية واكرر انه على الآقل انة لم يأتى شخص مثل عثمان بن عفان ليحرق النسخ المختلفة او شخص مثل الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفى ليضيف ما يشاء ونعتبرة منزل ومكتوب فى اللوح ولم يكن عندنا شخص مثل عمر بن الخطاب يتنبأ بما سوف يلقية الله على رسولة من ايات الحجاب وخلافة 

فاهمة يا من قال عنك دينك انك ناقصة عقل ودين وشبهك بالكلب والحمار  :yahoo: 

وتحديكي هذا تبقي تبلية وتشربي ميتة لانه تحدي ساقط بدون اتيان شروط التحدي بالاضافة انه يوجد مثله وافضل منه بل واشرف منه فاهمة يا محمدية يا حورية :t33: 

وان كنتي عاوزة مثله مش راح اجيب لك من الايات الزيادة الموجودة عندي الشيعة ولا من السور القرانية الموجودة عند الشيعه ولا من الايات التي تم حذفها من القران الموجودة في الاحاديث الصحيحة راح اجيبلك من الايات التي القاها الشيطان على محمدك ابن المشركة امنه الزاينة :t33: 


الشيطان نفسة آتى بمثل القران لدرجة أن من الذي خدع فيه ؟ محمدك نفسة. حتى آن محمد نفسة ظنة من القران الأصلي لولا آن الله نسخ هذا (فينسخ الله ما يلقى الشيطان)(الحج 52). واليك الآية( ما زاغ البصر وما طغى لقد رأى من آيات ربة الكبرى افرءيتم اللت و العزى أن شفاعتهن لترتجى ومنوه الثالثة الأخرى الكم الذكر وله الأنثى ) (سورة النجم) فهل ماقراتة عليك ألان هو القران المنزل؟ .. كلا ففيه عبارة مثل القران تماما في الوزن والقافية والشعر لدرجة آن محمد خدع وظنها من القران .. أذن قدر الشيطان على الآتيان بمثلة ( راجع تفسير الجلالين للحج 52 والنجم 19) فكيف يقول القران أن الجن لن يقدر عن الآتيان بمثلة وهنا آتى الشيطان بكلمتين وهم من يقرائهم يحث أنة مازال يقرا القران حتى محمد نفسة تأكد انهم من القران ولكن بحسب التفسير الإسلامي تدخل الله و نسخ ماالقاة الشيطان .. آذن الشيطان قدر على الآتيان بمثلة والجن ايضا لهم سورة هى سورة الجن .

والكتاب المقدس لا انتي ولا اكبر عالم من علمائكم اليعفورين يقدروا يثبتوا سقوط اية واحدة منه ويكفينا فخرا ان الهنا قدوس وليس مثل اله القران قـــــــــ ... والا بلاش خلي الطابق مستور :smil12: 

وفي النهاية اقدم لك هذه السورة هدية لقرانك الذي ليس له رأس من قدمين :new2: 


سورة الحمير​
وهي مكية عدد اياتها 25.

" الف شين حاااه (1) كتاب نهقناااه (2) اذكر في الكتاب محمداً(3) انه كان من ركاب الحمير (4) اذ آتيناه حمارا فجحده فكان من الكافرين (5) واغوا حماره فَضل المسير (6) فهييجنا عليه عشرة من الحمير (7) فرفسوه فكان من الظالمين (8) سلام على الحمير (9) اذا الحمير نهقت (10) واذا البغال رفست (11) واذا القرود صفقت (12) و اذا الكلاب نبحت (13) على اي شيئ هييجت(14) ليوم الحشر (15) يوم يقوم الحمير صفا لا يتكلمون (16) الا من اذن لهم ان يتكلمون (17) قل يا ايها الحمير (18) لا اكل ما تاكلون (19) ولا افهم ما تنهقون (20) ولا احمل ما تحملون (21) ولا انتم حاملون ما احمل (22) ولا انا لابس ما تلبسون (23) ولا انتم لابسون ما البس (24) لكم برسيمكم ولى تبنى (25) . "*


----------



## Badr (3 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *
> 
> وفي النهاية اقدم لك هذه السورة هدية لقرانك الذي ليس له رأس من قدمين :new2:
> 
> ...


 
شوفت الفرق بقى ,؟؟؟ أحنا بنتلو الكتاب أنما انت و امثالك بتنهقووووووووه ,,, و مش بس كده ده أنت كمان بتاكل تبن ,,,, يا ترى عايش فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## K A T Y (3 يناير 2007)

فينك يا اخطر امرأه مرديتيش ليه 

محتارة تلاقي فين الايه اللي حذفتيها

لما تقولي كلام ياريت تبقي قده وتكملي للاخر

يا ام دم خفيف


----------



## الحوت (3 يناير 2007)

Badr قال:


> شوفت الفرق بقى ,؟؟؟ أحنا بنتلو الكتاب أنما انت و امثالك بتنهقووووووووه ,,, و مش بس كده ده أنت كمان بتاكل تبن ,,,, يا ترى عايش فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :yahoo: :yahoo:



*انت بتغلط بالوحي يا بدر على فكرة ..
هذا الوحي التي كشفتة خذيجة بكشفها عن صدرها ومحمدك في حضنها والا مش فاكر :dntknw: *


----------



## K A T Y (3 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يخربيت الشربات اللى بينقط يا سكر *
*وينك يا برطمانة عسل من زمان *
*مش انتى اللى بيحكوا عنها اخيرا حصلى القرف والترجيع واتعرفت عليك *
*طيب عايزين من العسل دة كتير (لكن عسلك ده يا بنت ولاعسل عسل سدر )يا منحلـــــــــــــــــة عسل*
*يلا خليكى لمشغولاتك *


----------



## stan55 (4 يناير 2007)

*فعلا انوا مو ضوعك جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا    جميل*​


----------



## stan55 (4 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *كلام جميل
> 
> ولا يزال تحدي تحريف الكتاب المقدس مستمرا لمن يقدر اثبات تحريف اية واحدة من اياتة :t33:
> 
> ...




*نشكر الله انى مسيحي*


----------



## K A T Y (5 يناير 2007)

ميرسي ليك يا Stan

وكلنا طبعا نفتخر ان احنا مسيحيين


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

tohamy150 قال:


> للأسف انا شايف في ناس هنا بتقل ادبها كتير اوي
> عموما مفيش اسهل من اثبات تحريف الكتاب المقدس
> ولكن عايز شخص محترم يحاورني
> فقط شخص محترم



*هذا الي فالحين فيه الثرثرة فقط لا غير :spor22: 

يلا ورينا شطارتك هذا الدليل والبرهان على تحريف الكتاب المقدس وعندك تاريخ العالم كله ويعطينا ويعطيك طولة العمر :yahoo: *


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (5 يناير 2007)

Badr قال:


> شوفت الفرق بقى ,؟؟؟ أحنا بنتلو الكتاب أنما انت و امثالك بتنهقووووووووه ,,, و مش بس كده ده أنت كمان بتاكل تبن ,,,, يا ترى عايش فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :yahoo: :yahoo:



بارك الله فيييك بدر هههههههههههه 
بس بردك ده اللي بيقولو وحي طبعا  الموحي هو ابليس و المكان الموحى فيه يمكن استنتاجه من النصوص ممكن زريبة او اسطبل او مر حـ.....
ههههههههههههه


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (5 يناير 2007)

*نصيحة للاخ tohamy150 قبل ما تحاول القي نظرة سريعة على مواضيع و مناقشات العضو اللي حتحاوره 
لسببين الاول تعرف هو بيفكر ازاي و بيفهم من اي طريق 
و الثاني تعرف اذا كان حضاري و لسانو نظيف 
ارجو انك تعمل بالنصيحة 

ا*


----------



## evidence (5 يناير 2007)

نسرين أمة الرحمن قال:


> *نصيحة للاخ tohamy150 قبل ما تحاول القي نظرة سريعة على مواضيع و مناقشات العضو اللي حتحاوره
> لسببين الاول تعرف هو بيفكر ازاي و بيفهم من اي طريق
> و الثاني تعرف اذا كان حضاري و لسانو نظيف
> ارجو انك تعمل بالنصيحة
> ...



الشخص ده حافظ بوقين حمضانين و ماشي يقولهم في كل مشاركاته

طب ممكن يا فالح تقولنا إزاي يكون ده وحي الله و يتناقض مع بعضه و خد عندك الامثلة دي :


(1) لقد أورد كل من متى ومرقس رواية لعن يسوع لشجرة التين فقد وردت عند متى في [ 21 : 18 ] ووردت عند مرقـس في [ 11 : 12 ]

لكنهما وقعا في تناقض واضح وهو :

قول متى أن المسيح لعن شجرة التين [ بعد ] أن قام بتطهير الهيكل وطرد الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون فيه ونجد عكس ذلك في انجيل مرقس الذي يذكر أن المسيح لعن شجرة التين [ قبل ] ان يكون قد طهر الهيكل من الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون فيه !!

ورواية تطهير الهيكل أوردها متى في [ 21 : 12 ] وأوردها مرقس في [ 11 : 15 ] وهي قصة واحدة لحدث واحد تناقض في روايتها متى ومرقس .

------------------------------------------

(2) وبينما نجد في انجيل مرقس [ 11 : 12 ] أن المسيح لعن شجرة التين وان التلاميذ ومنهم بطرس علموا أنها يبست في [ اليوم التالي ] عندما رأوا الشجرة يابسة وهم راجعون الي المدينة [ 11 : 20 ]

نجد عكس ذلك في انجيل متى فهو يحكي وقوع جميع الاحداث في [ نفس اليوم ] وان الشجرة يبست في الحال وان التلاميذ رأوا ما جرى وقالوا : كيف يبست التينة في الحـال ؟ متـى [ 21 : 18 - 20]

فهل يقال لهذا التضارب انه إلهام من عند رب العالمين ؟

------------------------------------------

(3) حسب إنجيل مرقس [ 14 : 32 – 43 ] أن المسيح ألقي القبض عليه من ضيعة اسمها ( جتسيماني )

وحسب إنجيل لوقا [ 22 : 29 – 47 ] أن المسيح ألقي القبض عليه من جبل الزيتون !

والتناقض واضح وواقع في اسم المكان الذي اعتقل منه المسيح .

وللتأكد من اختلاف جغرافية ضيعة ( جتسيماني ) عن جغرافية جبل الزيتون انظر (مت 26: 30 ومر 14: 26 و 32 ويو 18: 1) وانظر أيضاً خريطة أورشليم في أيام المسيح الموجودة في نهاية العهد الجديد ، كي لا يدعي مدع أن ضعية جتسيماني = جبل الزيتون كما أن 3 = 1 . 

ونوجه هذا السؤال للمسيحيين :

إذا كانت الاناجيل مقدسة لديكم وكتبت بإلهام الروح القدس فكيف يحدث هذا التناقض ؟

---------------------------------------------

(4) كتب متى في [ 8 : 1 ] رواية شفاء المسيح للأبرص الذي جاء إلى المسيح قائلاً ( يا سيد إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرني ) . فمد يسوع يده ولمسه قائلاً : أريد فاطهر . ثم كتب متى في [ 8 : 14 ] رواية شفاء المسيح لحماة بطرس من الحمى .

إلا ان لوقا ناقضه فكتب في [ 4 : 38 ] رواية شفاء المسيح لحماة بطرس أولاً ثم كتب في [ 5 : 12 ] رواية شفاء المسيح للأبرص .

و التناقض واضح :

فعند متى أن المسيح شفى الابرص قبل أن يكون قد قام بشفاء حماة بطرس من الحمى لكن عند لوقا أن المسيح شفى الابرص بعدما كان قد قام بشفاء حماة بطرس الحمى !

ولا يخفى عليك أيها القارىء الفطن أن التقديم والتأخير في تاريخ الوقائع وتوقيت الحوادث من الذين يدعون أنهم يكتبون بالالهام لهو تناقض واضح .


----------



## evidence (5 يناير 2007)

و خد كمان 

كم كان عدد الموكلين على الإشراف على خدمة العمال المسخرين لتنفيذ أعمال سليمان ؟ 

في سفر الملوك الأول أنهم كانوا : 150 / مئة وخمسون [ 9 : 23 ] 

في سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني أنهم كانوا : 250 / مئتين وخمسين [ 8  : 10 ] 

فهل هذا التضارب من عند الله ؟

 كم وزنة من الذهب جلبها عبيد حيرام وعبيد سليمان من أوفير؟

في الملوك الأول : أنهم جلبوا معهم : 420 / أربع مئة وعشرين وزنة من الذهب [ 9 : 28 ] 

في أخبار الأيام الثاني : انهم جلبوا معهم : 450 / أربع مئة وخمسين وزنة من ذهب [ 8 : 18 ]  

فهل هذا التضارب من عند الله ؟

كم كان عدد المغنين والمغنيات الذين صعدوا من تل ملح وتل حرشا كروب وأدون وإمير؟

في سفر عزرا نجد انهم كانوا 200 / مئتين [ عزرا 2 : 64 ] 

في سفر نحميا نجد انهم كانوا 245 / مئتين وخمسةً وأربعين [ نحميا 7 : 66 ] 

فهل هذا التضارب من عند الله ؟

هل الروح القدس أوحى الى عزرا أنهم 200 ثم ناقض نفسه وأوحى الى نحميا انهم 245 ؟!!  

كم كان عدد ( بنو عادين ) العائدين من السبي ؟

في سفر عزرا انهم كانوا : 454 / أربع مئة وأربعة وخمسون  [ 2 : 15 ]

في سفر نحميا انهم كانوا : 655 / ست مئة وخمسة وخمسون  [ 7 : 20 ]

فهل هذا التضارب الجزئي كما يسميه البعض هو من عند الله ؟؟؟

كم كان عدد أهل بيت لحم ونطوفة الذين رجعوا من السبي ؟ 

في سفر عزرا انهم كانوا : 176/ مئة وستة وسبعين [ 2 : 21 ، 22 ]  بالجمع يكونوا 176 .  

في سفر نحميا انهم كانوا : 188 / مئة وثمانية وثمانون [ 7 : 26 ] 

فهل هذا التضارب من عند الله ؟؟؟


----------



## Bero (5 يناير 2007)

يا جماعة يا مسلمين احنا جبنالكوا ازاى الكتاب اوحى به من الله 
وانتوا بتقولوا ان الكتاب محرف . طيب تعالى نكلم بعقل فين التحريف زى ما اقولنكم ان كان فيه تحريف فاذآ يوجد الكتاب الاصلى اين هو اذا 
ومين الى حرفوه   وحرفوا ازاى  وهل بعد القرآن ام قبله  على فكرة دى شهادة القرآن عن الكتاب المقدس 
"  وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِندَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللّهِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُوْلَـئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ. إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُواْ لِلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُواْ  مِن كِتَابِ اللّهِ وَكَانُواْ عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاء "(المائدة:42،43)، وأيضًا "  وَلْيَحْكُمْ   أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ "(المائدة46). فهذا يؤكّد صحّة كلّ ما جاء في التوراة والإنجيل اللذين كانا موجودين أيّام نبي المسلمين لسبب بسيط جدًا وهو أننا نملك مخطوطات للتوراة ترجع لما قبل المسيح بـ 200 سنة ولما قبل نبي المسلمين بأكثر من 800 سنة، كما نملك مخطوطات لأجزاء من العهد الجديد ونسخ كاملة من الأناجيل ترجع لما بين سنة 68م و 250م ومخطوطات كاملة لكل العهد الجديد ترجع لسنة 325م وترجع لما قبل الإسلام بأكثر من 300 سنة!! وكلّها مطابقة تمامًا لما ‏معنا الآن لأنَّه مترجم عنها. ومن ثمَّ عليهم أن يقبلوا كلّ ما جاء فيهما بمنطقهما وفكرهما ومنهجهما في تطبيق ما جاء بهما من نبوّات أو يرفضونهما بكلّ ما ‏جاء فيهما. لا مفرّ من ذلك ولا يمكن أنْ نعتبر أنَّ أجزاء منهما صحيحة وأخرى محرّفة! 
عزيزى المسلم فكر قبل فوات الاوان الله ادانا عقل عشان نفكر بيه مش عشان نركنه جنب الحيط  اسأل الله ان يعرفك الصح من الخطأ 
يارب باصلى باسم يسوع ان تنير عقل التائهين عن طريقك  يارب باصلى ان تفتح عيون العمى لكى يبصروا من انت زى ما فتحت عين شاول افتح عينين كل تائه يمكن بيحاول يبحث عن الحق لكنه اعمى العينين 
وانا متاكد انه يوجد خراف اخرى خارج حظيرتك وستاتى بها مهما طال الزمن ولن يقدر احد ان ياخذها منك لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى كل الدهور امين


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

نسرين أمة الرحمن قال:


> بارك الله فيييك بدر هههههههههههه
> بس بردك ده اللي بيقولو وحي طبعا  الموحي هو ابليس و المكان الموحى فيه يمكن استنتاجه من النصوص ممكن زريبة او اسطبل او مر حـ.....
> ههههههههههههه



*طبعا كلام ابليس هو محمدك احسن مني الذي تكلم ابليس على فمة وعمل ايات قرانية في القران :t33: 


الشيطان نفسة آتى بمثل القران لدرجة أن من الذي خدع فيه ؟ محمدكم نفسة. حتى آن محمد نفسة ظنة من القران الأصلي لولا آن الله نسخ هذا (فينسخ الله ما يلقى الشيطان)(الحج 52). واليك الآية( ما زاغ البصر وما طغى لقد رأى من آيات ربة الكبرى افرءيتم اللت و العزى أن شفاعتهن لترتجى ومنوه الثالثة الأخرى الكم الذكر وله الأنثى ) (سورة النجم) فهل ماقراتة عليك ألان هو القران المنزل؟ .. كلا ففيه عبارة مثل القران تماما في الوزن والقافية والشعر لدرجة آن محمد خدع وظنها من القران .. أذن قدر الشيطان على الآتيان بمثلة ( راجع تفسير الجلالين للحج 52 والنجم 19) فكيف يقول القران أن الجن لن يقدر عن الآتيان بمثلة وهنا آتى الشيطان بكلمتين وهم من يقرائهم يحث أنة مازال يقرا القران حتى محمد نفسة تأكد انهم من القران ولكن بحسب التفسير الإسلامي تدخل الله و نسخ ماالقاة الشيطان .. آذن الشيطان قدر على الآتيان بمثلة والجن ايضا لهم سورة هى سورة الجن .*



Bero قال:


> يا جماعة يا مسلمين احنا جبنالكوا ازاى الكتاب اوحى به من الله
> وانتوا بتقولوا ان الكتاب محرف . طيب تعالى نكلم بعقل فين التحريف زى ما اقولنكم ان كان فيه تحريف فاذآ يوجد الكتاب الاصلى اين هو اذا
> ومين الى حرفوه   وحرفوا ازاى  وهل بعد القرآن ام قبله  على فكرة دى شهادة القرآن عن الكتاب المقدس
> "  وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِندَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللّهِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُوْلَـئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ. إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُواْ لِلَّذِينَ هَادُواْ وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُواْ  مِن كِتَابِ اللّهِ وَكَانُواْ عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاء "(المائدة:42،43)، وأيضًا "  وَلْيَحْكُمْ   أَهْلُ الإِنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ "(المائدة46). فهذا يؤكّد صحّة كلّ ما جاء في التوراة والإنجيل اللذين كانا موجودين أيّام نبي المسلمين لسبب بسيط جدًا وهو أننا نملك مخطوطات للتوراة ترجع لما قبل المسيح بـ 200 سنة ولما قبل نبي المسلمين بأكثر من 800 سنة، كما نملك مخطوطات لأجزاء من العهد الجديد ونسخ كاملة من الأناجيل ترجع لما بين سنة 68م و 250م ومخطوطات كاملة لكل العهد الجديد ترجع لسنة 325م وترجع لما قبل الإسلام بأكثر من 300 سنة!! وكلّها مطابقة تمامًا لما ‏معنا الآن لأنَّه مترجم عنها. ومن ثمَّ عليهم أن يقبلوا كلّ ما جاء فيهما بمنطقهما وفكرهما ومنهجهما في تطبيق ما جاء بهما من نبوّات أو يرفضونهما بكلّ ما ‏جاء فيهما. لا مفرّ من ذلك ولا يمكن أنْ نعتبر أنَّ أجزاء منهما صحيحة وأخرى محرّفة!
> ...



*معلش اسمحيلي بتعديل بسيط على كلامك :t33: 

قران محمدهم يقول ان الانجيل نزل على عيسى :t33: 

يبقى يا ريت لو يجمعوا كل شيوخهم في كل الارض ويقدروا يثبتوا ان هنالك انجيل نزل على عيسى وهذا اول تحدي لهذه الخرافة القرانية .

ثاني شي فشلت امة محمد كلها في كل الارض اثبات دليل واحدة على تحريف اية واحدة من ايات الكتاب المقدس لان اثبات التحريف يتوجب عليه الاتيان بالاية الاصلية التي كانت بالانجيل الاصلي والاية التي حرفت ووجدت بدلا منها :yahoo: 

ونكرر ونقول لا التاريخ المسيحي ولا التاريخ اليهودي ولا التاريخ الاسلامي ولا حتى التاريخ المدني ذكر فيه تحريف اية واحدة من اياتة ولا يزال التحدي مستمرا :t33: *


----------



## evidence (5 يناير 2007)

رياض باشا أنت ليه لم ترد علي مشاركاتي ؟؟؟ صعبه عليك شويه ؟؟؟


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

*الموضوع يخص تحريف الكتاب المقدس ولا يخص وهم التناقضات التي تنقها من منتدياتك اسلامية كالغنمة وان لم تفهم التحدي نكررة لك الف مرة

هات دليل واحد من التاريخ المسيحي او اليهودي او الاسلامي او حتى المدني يثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس .

هات دليل واحد من التاريخ المسيحي او اليهودي او الاسلامي او حتى المدني يثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس .

هات دليل واحد من التاريخ المسيحي او اليهودي او الاسلامي او حتى المدني يثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس .

هات دليل واحد من التاريخ المسيحي او اليهودي او الاسلامي او حتى المدني يثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس .

هات دليل واحد من التاريخ المسيحي او اليهودي او الاسلامي او حتى المدني يثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس .

هات دليل واحد من التاريخ المسيحي او اليهودي او الاسلامي او حتى المدني يثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس .

هات دليل واحد من التاريخ المسيحي او اليهودي او الاسلامي او حتى المدني يثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس .

هات دليل واحد من التاريخ المسيحي او اليهودي او الاسلامي او حتى المدني يثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس .

هات دليل واحد من التاريخ المسيحي او اليهودي او الاسلامي او حتى المدني يثبت تحريف الكتاب المقدس .*


----------



## evidence (5 يناير 2007)

أنت فيه حاجه في عقلك ؟؟؟ اللي مكتوب ده معناه إيه ؟؟؟ لما كتابك مناقض بعضه و تقولي هات دليل علي التحريف  ؟؟؟


----------



## evidence (5 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *طبعا كلام ابليس هو محمدك احسن مني الذي تكلم ابليس على فمة وعمل ايات قرانية في القران :t33:
> 
> 
> الشيطان نفسة آتى بمثل القران لدرجة أن من الذي خدع فيه ؟ محمدكم نفسة. حتى آن محمد نفسة ظنة من القران الأصلي لولا آن الله نسخ هذا (فينسخ الله ما يلقى الشيطان)(الحج 52). واليك الآية( ما زاغ البصر وما طغى لقد رأى من آيات ربة الكبرى افرءيتم اللت و العزى أن شفاعتهن لترتجى ومنوه الثالثة الأخرى الكم الذكر وله الأنثى ) (سورة النجم) فهل ماقراتة عليك ألان هو القران المنزل؟ .. كلا ففيه عبارة مثل القران تماما في الوزن والقافية والشعر لدرجة آن محمد خدع وظنها من القران .. أذن قدر الشيطان على الآتيان بمثلة ( راجع تفسير الجلالين للحج 52 والنجم 19) فكيف يقول القران أن الجن لن يقدر عن الآتيان بمثلة وهنا آتى الشيطان بكلمتين وهم من يقرائهم يحث أنة مازال يقرا القران حتى محمد نفسة تأكد انهم من القران ولكن بحسب التفسير الإسلامي تدخل الله و نسخ ماالقاة الشيطان .. آذن الشيطان قدر على الآتيان بمثلة والجن ايضا لهم سورة هى سورة الجن .*
> ...




و ده الدليل علي وجود ما كان يسمي إنجيل المسيح من كتابك اللي أنت مش عارف فيه حاجه 

رسالة بولس إلى أهل غلاطية الإصحاح الأول (( 6 ثُمَّ إِنْي أَعْجَبُ مِنْ أَنَكُم أَسْرَعتُم بَالانْتِقَال عَن مَن إستَدعَاكُم بِنِعْمَةْ المَسيح إِلى إِنجيل آخَر (7) وَهُوَ لَيْسَ بِإِنجيل بَلْ إِنَّ مَعَكُم نَفَر مِن الذيِنَ يُزعِجُونَكُم ويُرِيدُونَ أن يُحَرِّفوا إِنجيلَ المسيح   *( 8) وَلَكِني أَقُولُ إِِن بَشَّرَكُم أَحَد أَو مَلَاك مِنَ السماء بِإِنجيل غَيْرَ إِنجيل المسيح فَلْيَكُن مَلْعون (9) كَمَا قٌلْتُ مِن قَبْل أَقُولُ الآن إِنْ كَانَ أحَد يُبَشِّرَكُم بِغَيرِ الإنجيل فَلْيَكُن مَلْعُون ))


----------



## evidence (5 يناير 2007)

أنا أسلوب كلامي معاك محترم من غير شتيمه فأرجو الحفاظ علي أسلوب الحوار و شكرا مقدما


----------



## evidence (5 يناير 2007)

و خد كمان الدلائل علي تحريف كتابك بإعترافه

إرميا  23عدد 36: أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لان كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إذ قد حرّفتم كلام الإله الحي رب الجنود إلهنا.



إرميا 8 عدد8: كيف تقولون نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا.حقا انه إلى الكذب حوّلها قلم الكتبة الكاذب


----------



## evidence (5 يناير 2007)

و خد كمان و متقلش أي 

مزمور56 عدد 5:  اليوم كله يحرفون كلامي.عليّ كل افكارهم بالشر.


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

evidence قال:


> أنت فيه حاجه في عقلك ؟؟؟ اللي مكتوب ده معناه إيه ؟؟؟ لما كتابك مناقض بعضه و تقولي هات دليل علي التحريف  ؟؟؟



*انت الظاهر عليك ما بتفهمش عربي :t33: 

حبيبي ..

لا انت ولا اكبر شيخ من شيوخك اليعفوريين يقدروا يثبتاو تحريف اية واحدة من ايات الكتاب المقدس ولا يزال التحدي مستمرا ..

لما نريد اثبات التحريف يبقى عليك الاتيان بشهادات تثبت التحريف بالادله والبراهين فانا عندما اثبت تحريف القران لا اتيك بمتناقضات واقول لك هذا اثبات التحريف بل اتيك بالدليل والبرهان من كتبكم ومن احايثكم الصحيحه فتناقضات الكتاب المقدس التي تأتي من خيال اخوتك المحمدين بلا فهم وبلا عقل تضعها في قسم الشبهات وليس هنا ، هنا عليك الاتيان بالدليل والبرهان من التاريخ الذي يثبت ويشهد تحريف الكتاب المقدس بالادله والبراهين ويعطينا ويعطيك طولة العمر :t33: *

*على فكرة كنت حنسى

الم يقول قرانك بان الانجيل نزل على عيسى ؟؟

ياريت تجمع امة محمد في كل الارض ليثبتوا هذا ..

وايضا يعطينا ويعطيك طولة العمر :yahoo: *


----------



## evidence (5 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *انت الظاهر عليك ما بتفهمش عربي :t33:
> 
> حبيبي ..
> 
> ...




[
و ده الدليل علي وجود ما كان يسمي إنجيل المسيح من كتابك اللي أنت مش عارف فيه حاجه 

رسالة بولس إلى أهل غلاطية الإصحاح الأول (( 6 ثُمَّ إِنْي أَعْجَبُ مِنْ أَنَكُم أَسْرَعتُم بَالانْتِقَال عَن مَن إستَدعَاكُم بِنِعْمَةْ المَسيح إِلى إِنجيل آخَر (7) وَهُوَ لَيْسَ بِإِنجيل بَلْ إِنَّ مَعَكُم نَفَر مِن الذيِنَ يُزعِجُونَكُم ويُرِيدُونَ أن يُحَرِّفوا إِنجيلَ المسيح *( 8) وَلَكِني أَقُولُ إِِن بَشَّرَكُم أَحَد أَو مَلَاك مِنَ السماء بِإِنجيل غَيْرَ إِنجيل المسيح فَلْيَكُن مَلْعون (9) كَمَا قٌلْتُ مِن قَبْل أَقُولُ الآن إِنْ كَانَ أحَد يُبَشِّرَكُم بِغَيرِ الإنجيل فَلْيَكُن مَلْعُون ))/SIZE]


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

evidence قال:


> [
> و ده الدليل علي وجود ما كان يسمي إنجيل المسيح من كتابك اللي أنت مش عارف فيه حاجه
> 
> رسالة بولس إلى أهل غلاطية الإصحاح الأول (( 6 ثُمَّ إِنْي أَعْجَبُ مِنْ أَنَكُم أَسْرَعتُم بَالانْتِقَال عَن مَن إستَدعَاكُم بِنِعْمَةْ المَسيح إِلى إِنجيل آخَر (7) وَهُوَ لَيْسَ بِإِنجيل بَلْ إِنَّ مَعَكُم نَفَر مِن الذيِنَ يُزعِجُونَكُم ويُرِيدُونَ أن يُحَرِّفوا إِنجيلَ المسيح *( 8) وَلَكِني أَقُولُ إِِن بَشَّرَكُم أَحَد أَو مَلَاك مِنَ السماء بِإِنجيل غَيْرَ إِنجيل المسيح فَلْيَكُن مَلْعون (9) كَمَا قٌلْتُ مِن قَبْل أَقُولُ الآن إِنْ كَانَ أحَد يُبَشِّرَكُم بِغَيرِ الإنجيل فَلْيَكُن مَلْعُون ))/SIZE]




*بالله عليك :t33: 

مش معقول هذا الاكتشاف الرهيب الرجاء من الجميع التصفيق :t33: 

يا رجل عيب عليك بقى تقدر تقوللي ما معنى كلمة انجيل ؟

الإنجيل كلمة يونانية تعني البشرى أو الخبر المفرح ولا تعني كلمة ؛إنجيل « كتابا منفصلا " ويا ريت بقى تقرأ تفاسير ما تنقل به من منتدياتك الرخيصة*

*بدل ما انت قاعد تنسخ من منتدياتك وتلصق بصمغ اسلامي رخيص اقرأ تفسيير ما تنقله واحترام مرة واحدة عقلك الي تعفن من قلة الاستعمال

http://www.christpal.com/newtafsser/index.htm*

*
قاعد بنقل كلام فارغ ولغاية الان لم تقدر على اثبات تحريف اية واحدة من اياتة بلاش تقعد تملئ صفحات بكلام فارغ فارقنا لا انت ولا الكبير عندكم يقدر يثبت تغير اية واحدة من اياتة .*


----------



## evidence (5 يناير 2007)

و لماذا لم تكتب بشارة بدلا من إنجيل ؟؟؟


----------



## evidence (5 يناير 2007)

و اللي بين إيديكم ده مش اسمه إنجيل و لا إسمه حاجه تانيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
و بلاش حجه إني بقص و الصق دي إلعب غيرها و إعرف ترد الأول :t33:


----------



## evidence (5 يناير 2007)

و يا ريت تقرأ كل الموجود في اللنك ده و أنت تستغرب مرة يقول كتبت الأناجيل عن طريق الوحي للكتبه و بعدين يقولك أن 

لعلّ هذه النظريّة اعتمدت على ما ورد في القدّيس أغسطينوس أن متّى البشير كتب أولاً، اعتمد عليه مار مرقس، وجاء لوقا الإنجيلي يعتمد على الاثنين، لهذا جاء ترتيب الأناجيل التقليدي: متّى ومرقس ثم لوقا. اقترح Griesbach نظريّة مماثلة، وإنما رأى أن لوقا يسبق مرقس، وبالتالي استخدم مار مرقس إنجيلي متّى ولوقا معًا. عدّل Lachmann النظريّة عام 1835م، وWilbe عام 1838م، وقد دافع B. Buttler عنها


والكلام واضح مين نقل عن مين !!!!!!!!:yahoo: :yahoo: :dance: :dance: 

و بعدين يقولك 

على أي الأحوال هذه كلها مجرّد افتراضات تقوم على وجود مصدر مفقود، عليه اعتمد الإنجيليّون، وبالغ الدارسون في افتراض وجود تعديلات في الأصل مستمرّة،


:t32: :a82: :a82:


----------



## Bero (5 يناير 2007)

تعليق على عزيزى المسلم  كلمة انجيل تعنى البشارة المفرحة او البشارة السارة  
لو عندك كتاب التفسير التطبيقى للكتاب المقدس اقرى تفسير هذه الايات وبعدين تعالى نكلم  بلاش نكون حافظين مش فاهمين وانا مش هارد عليك لغاية لما تجيب التفسير وتفهمه وبعدين نكلم صح مش نتكلم من فراغ واشكرك عشان انت هتشوف وتسأل وتكون امين فى اجابتك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## evidence (5 يناير 2007)

Bero قال:


> تعليق على عزيزى المسلم  كلمة انجيل تعنى البشارة المفرحة او البشارة السارة
> لو عندك كتاب التفسير التطبيقى للكتاب المقدس اقرى تفسير هذه الايات وبعدين تعالى نكلم  بلاش نكون حافظين مش فاهمين وانا مش هارد عليك لغاية لما تجيب التفسير وتفهمه وبعدين نكلم صح مش نتكلم من فراغ واشكرك عشان انت هتشوف وتسأل وتكون امين فى اجابتك وربنا يبارك حياتك



سيدي الفاضل لماذا يرفض العضو المسمي رياض لفظ إنجيل المسيح( مهما كانت معناها )  برغم إنه مؤمن بهذه الكلمة علي الأناجيل الأربعة ؟؟؟ يعني إرتضيتم بوصف هذه البشارة بالإنجيل صح ؟؟


----------



## Fadie (5 يناير 2007)

> سيدي الفاضل لماذا يرفض العضو المسمي رياض لفظ إنجيل المسيح( مهما كانت معناها ) برغم إنه مؤمن بهذه الكلمة علي الأناجيل الأربعة ؟؟؟ يعني إرتضيتم بوصف هذه البشارة بالإنجيل صح ؟؟


 
و هل كان هناك كتاب اسمه انجيل فى وقت المسيح؟

مت 26:13 الحق اقول لكم حيثما يكرز بهذا الانجيل في كل العالم يخبر ايضا بما فعلته هذه تذكارا لها

ان اخر ما كتب هو البشارات الاربعة و الرؤيا ابتداء من العقد الخامس فى القرن الاول

كلمة انجيل ليست كلمة عربية و لكن اختلقها القرأن و الا فأتنى بأى مصدر عربى قبل وجود القرأن يقول بكتاب اسمه الانجيل

الانجيل بالتحديد هو
"جميع ما ابتدأ يسوع يفعله ويعلّم به الى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه بعدما اوصى بالروح القدس الرسل الذين اختارهم" (اعمال1:1-2)

الانجيل هو شخص المسيح نفسه


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

evidence قال:


> و لماذا لم تكتب بشارة بدلا من إنجيل ؟؟؟



*يا رجل بنقولك الإنجيل كلمة يونانية تعني البشرى أو الخبر المفرح بتقولي لماذا لم يكتب البشارة :ranting: 

يا ابني ركز معانا الله يخليك

الموضوع هذا عن استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس وانت لغاية الان قاعد يتقص وبتلصق من منتدياتك بصمغ اسلامي رخيص :t33: 

لا يوجد اي دليل نهائيا يثبت تحريف الانجيل لماذا تتعب نفسك وتتعبنا معاك على الفاضي !!

هات دليل واحد يثبت تحريف اية واحدة من اياتة فنحن لا نطلب منك الكثير فقط هات اية واحدة فقط ان استطاع كل شيوخ في كل الارض الاتيان بهذا الدليل :yahoo: 

وعندك التاريخ كله هات دليل وبرهان واحد على تغير اية واحدة من الكتاب المقدس ولا يزال التحدي مستمرا .*


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

evidence قال:


> سيدي الفاضل لماذا يرفض العضو المسمي رياض لفظ إنجيل المسيح( مهما كانت معناها )  برغم إنه مؤمن بهذه الكلمة علي الأناجيل الأربعة ؟؟؟ يعني إرتضيتم بوصف هذه البشارة بالإنجيل صح ؟؟



*يا ابني مسالة نزول انجيل على المسيح هذه خرافة من خرفات قرانك وقلت سابقا هات كل شيوخ امة محمد وخليهم يثبتوا ان هنالك انجيل نزل على المسيح :t33: 

ما فيش انجيل نزل على المسيح العهد الجديد هو وحي المسيح لرسله كتب بعد صعودة للسماء هات دليل واحد يثبت وجود انجيل فترة وجود المسيح على الارض بحسب خرافات قرانك هذا لو استطعت من اصله :smil12: *


----------



## أبو عماد (5 يناير 2007)

بسم الله 

قال تعالى(ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق الذي فيه يمترون*ماكان لله ان يتخذ من ولد سبحانه اذا قضى امرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون)


لن اورد لكم من كلام المسلمين في ذلك لانكم لن ترضوا به 


تقول دائرة المعارف الامريكيه 
مانصه(ان هناك مشكله هامه وصعبه تنجم عن التناقض الذي يظهر في نواح كثيره بين الإنجيل الرابع والثلاثه المتشابهه إن الاختلاف بينهم عظيم لدرجه انه لو قبلت الأناجيل المتشابهه باعتبارها صحيحه وموثوقا فيها فإن مايترتب على ذالك هو عدم صحة انجيل يوحنا)


ويقول جنتر لانسزكوفسكي وهو كان محاضر في تاريخ العقائد بجامعة هيدلبرج الالمانيه في كتابه (كتابات مقدسه)
مانصه :
(في فترة المائه والخمسين عاما الاخيره تحقق العلماء ان الاناجيل الثلاثه الاولى تختلف عن انجيل يوحنا اسلوبا ومضمونا فهو لايذكر اي شي عن عن رواية الميلاد وبالنسبه للرويات التي تحكي نشاط يسوع الجماهيري فإنه توجد اختلافات في الزمان والمكان اذا قورنت بنظيرتها في الاناجيل المتشابهه وان التاريخ المظبوطالذي تحددت فيه قانونية اسفار العهد الجديد غير مؤكد)

ويكفي ماقاله لوقا في مقدمة انجيله 
(إذ كان كثيرون قد اخذوا بتأليفقصه في المور المتيقنه عندنا كما سلمها الينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين  وخدما للكلمه رايت انا ايضا إذ قد تتبعت كل شي من الاول بتدقيق ان اكتب على التوالي اليك ايها العزيز ثاوفيلس لتعرف صحه الكلام الذي علمت به)
 من الملاحظ ان الرجل لم يدعي في رسالته انه كتبه بإلهام او مسوقا من روح القدس 
فكيف تاتون وتقولون انه من عند الرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهو ايضا يقرر بصراحه ان معلوماته جاءت نتيجه ((((لاجتهاده الشخصي ))))


ايضا هو يقرر ان كثيرون قد اخذوا في تاليف اناجيل

ايضا يعترف لوقا انه لم يرى المسيح ولم يكن من تلاميذه


اذا اولا اثبتوا  قانونية الاناجيل ومن هم كتابها الحقيقون ومدى ارتباطهم بالمسيح واين كتبوها

ثم لكم ان تطالبوا بعدها بان نثبت لكم التحريف الذي حصل فيه
لان القاعده تقول مابني على باطل فهو باطل


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

*لا نزال ننتظر الدليل والبرهان على تحريف الكتاب المقدس فقط نريد اثبات على تحريف اية واحدة فقط لا غير ليس اكثر :yahoo: 

وانت يالي فوقي بلاش ادخل في الشيعة واطلع الاثباتات والبراهين الي عندهم على تحريف القران .. اعقل يا حبيبي :t33: *

*عندك التاريخ كله هات اثبات واحد على تحريف اية من ايات الكتاب المقدس ان استطعت بالدليل والبرهان .*



> *قال تعالى(ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق الذي فيه يمترون*ماكان لله ان يتخذ من ولد سبحانه اذا قضى امرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون)*



*ما فيش اية واحدة بالكتاب المقدس تقول ان الله انجب ابن هذه الاية لا تتكلم عنا فيا ريت تقرأ كويس وتفتح مخك وبلاش نقل بلا فهم .*


----------



## أبو عماد (5 يناير 2007)

لماذا الانجيل وحده دائما يدور حوله النقاش ؟؟؟؟ 

دائرة المعارف الامريكيه  وهي لها سمعتها ومعترف بها كمصدر للمعلومات على مستوى العالم تتحدث عن ذالك   *فما السبب برأيك ؟؟؟؟ظ*


لماذا لم تتكلم عن القرآن وتقول انه محرف 

انا هنا اتيت بمصدر موثوق 

فإذا اردت ان تثبت تحريف القرآن 
وهو بعيد عنك لاني أؤمن بقول الله:
(إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون)

فأثبت لي من مصادر تكون بمستوى المصادر التي أورده



ولكن كيف لك ذالك وكثيرا مما يعرفون بتحاملهم على الاسلام اعترفوا بذالك!!!!!!

ولكن انتم خلاف ذالك هناك من علمائكم من يشكك في الاناجيل  وفي كثرة الاختلافات بينها ممايصعب الجمع بينها

ويكفي التناقض في الاناجيل الذي يصل به الحد ان يوجد في صفحه واحده

فلنستخدم العقل 



اذا لم تكن تعرضت للتحريف فلماذا وجد هذا التناقض؟؟؟؟؟



هل يعقل ان كلام الرب يناقض بعضه البعض(((((حاشى لله)))))


(ياأهل الكتاب لاتغلوا في دينكم ولاتقولوا على الله إلا الحق إنما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته القاها إلى مريم وروح منه فأمنوا بالله ورسوله ولاتقولوا ثلاثه انتهوا خيرا لكم إنما الله إله واحد سبحانه أن يكون له ولد  له مافي السموات وما في الارض وكفى بالله وكيلا)


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2007)

أبو عماد قال:


> ولكن انتم خلاف ذالك هناك من علمائكم من يشكك في الاناجيل وفي كثرة الاختلافات بينها ممايصعب الجمع بينها
> 
> ويكفي التناقض في الاناجيل الذي يصل به الحد ان يوجد في صفحه واحده


 

أين هذا التناقض؟
هل ممكن ذكر ولو مثال واحد؟ و ستر ردود صاعقة لهذه الخرافات المسمية بالتناقض

ينقل الى قسم الرد على الشبهات
سلام و نعمة


----------



## الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة (10 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وبه نستعين ،،،،،، رب صل على محمد وآل محمد الأئمة الميامين 

أما بعد ::::::::::::: 

نستهل مشاركتنا الأولى في هذا المنتدى ،، لعل وعسى نفيد ونستفيد ،، و ندلي بآرائنا بدون تعصب أو تجريح للطرف الآخر .......................

وما قالته الأخت الفاضلة كاتي بخصوص الكتاب المقدس يخضع لعدة نظرات انتقادية ،،، علما أني سأنسخ كلامها وسأدون تعليقاتي بالأحمر ،،،،،،،،

_____________________________________________




(1) كتابنا المقدس بعديه موجود في العالم كله منذ القرن الأول وبترجماته القديمة والحديثة فهل يمكن جمعه من يد كل المسيحين في العالم لتحريفه وارجاعه للناس؟أولا يا أختي التحريف المعني ،، لم يكن بعد  التوزيع ،، بل خضع الانجيل  لعدة جلسات ( تمحيصية ) في مجمع نيقية ،، واعتمد مبدأ ( قانونية الأسفار ) منذ ذلك الحين ،،،،، السؤال :: هل تم تدوين الانجيل في عهد المسيح ؟؟؟ الاجابة قطعا كلا ...فقد وضع أول انجيل بعد 140 سنة من المسيح ....( انظر الترجمة المسكونية )  وثانيا اثبات أن كتاب الانجيل هم حواريين أيضا يشكك في صحة المتن الانجيلي ويضعه تحت مجهر النقد .....فهلا أثبتي متكرمة أن كتاب الأناجيل الأربعة حورايون ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

أما العهد القديم ،، فنظرة واحدة تكفي لاثبات تحريفه .....فمن المتفق عليه أن الأسفار الخمسة أو التوراة كاتبها هو موسى عند الديانتين اليهودية والنصرانية ،، ولكن هنا حقيقة مرة صعب أن يتحملها أحد ،، جاء في سفر التثنية :::

 34: 5 فمات هناك موسى عبد الرب في ارض مواب حسب قول الرب 

34: 6 و دفنه في الجواء في ارض مواب مقابل بيت فغور و لم يعرف انسان قبره الى هذا اليوم 

34: 7 و كان موسى ابن مئة و عشرين سنة حين مات و لم تكل عينه و لا ذهبت نضارته 

34: 8 فبكى بنو اسرائيل موسى في عربات مواب ثلاثين يوما فكملت ايام بكاء مناحة موسى 

34: 9 و يشوع بن نون كان قد امتلا روح حكمة اذ وضع موسى عليه يديه فسمع له بنو اسرائيل و عملوا كما اوصى الرب موسى 
34: 10 و لم يقم بعد نبي في اسرائيل مثل موسى الذي عرفه الرب وجها لوجه 

34: 11 في جميع الايات و العجائب التي ارسله الرب ليعملها في ارض مصر بفرعون و بجميع عبيده و كل ارضه 

34: 12 و في كل اليد الشديدة و كل المخاوف العظيمة التي صنعها موسى امام اعين جميع اسرائيل 


ما تحته خط فيه وصف لموت موسى ومكان دفنه ،، لكن .....أليس غريبا أن يصف موسى موته وهو ميت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ألف اشارة استفهام على هكذا متن .....


(2) وجود نسخ (مخطوطات) ترجع للقرن الرابع الميلادي بالمتاحف الأوربية وتتفق تماما مع نصوص الكتاب الموجود بأيدينا الآنطيب أختي هل سمعتي بالايبوكريفا ؟؟؟؟؟ هل تتفقون جميعا أنتم عى قانونيتها ؟؟؟؟؟

(3) لا يمكن اثبات التحريف علميا _كما يقول قداسة البابا_ الا بالمقارنة بين الاصل والنسخة المحرفة وأين يوجد التحريف؟ وفي اي فصل وفي اي ايات منه؟ وما الحكمة منه؟
لا يصح أن تقولي الحكمة من التحريف ،، بل الغرض من التحريف ....أما التحريف فتضارب نصوص الانجيل بعضها مع بعض ....وأتمنى أن تردفي موضوعا خاصا أبين لك فيه تناقضات الانجيل

(4) ان الكتاب كله قصة واحدة متكاملة _من التكوين الي الرؤيا_ ولا يمكن حذف اي جزء منها (من اسفاره) او تغيير مضمونها الذي يتحدث عن قصة الخلاص ومجئ الفادي وقيامه بالفداء علي عود الصليب (وكتبه 40 كاتبا بالوحي في 1600 عام) أخطأتي ،،، فلا أعتقد أن الأناجيل الأربعة متفقة حتى على أم المسيح 

(5) ان الاباء الأوائل قد قاموا بتفسير كل ايات العهدين وكل تفاسيرهم موجودة وتشير الي كل الايات التي توجد بقكتابنا المقدس

(6) انه حتي الهراطقة في كل العصور لم يجرأوا علي القول بتحريف كلمات الوحي 
 لا يحتج بذلك .....
(7) لا يمكن لليهود تحريف التوراة ولا اي سفر من العهد القديم لنها موجودة لدي المسيحيين وقد اكدت صحتها المخطوطات التي عثر عليها في منطقة قمران سنة 1947(غرب البحر الميت) سبق تفنيد هذا الادعاء

(8) ان السيد المسيح بنفسه كان يقرأ نصوص العهد القديم ويفسرها لليهود في مجامعهم وما سجله العهد الجديد من نصوص هي ما جاءت فعلا في العهد القديم ولم يذكر السيد المسيح انها محرفة

(9) واذا ما ذكر أحدهم انه قد تم التحريف بالكتاب المقدس فليأت لنا بالأسفار الأصلية والا كان الكلام نظريا لا دليل عليه

(10) ان التوراة مازالت تؤيد نصوص العهد الجديد (والخير ما شهدت به الاعداء ) ولا سيما اسفار المزامير اشعياء النبي ........الخ., وهو ما اكده السيد المسيح بنفسه فلو تم تحريف الكتاب لتم حذفها من التوراه لأنها تؤيد كلام الأنجيل


----------



## Fadie (10 يناير 2007)

> للناس؟أولا يا أختي التحريف المعني ،، لم يكن بعد التوزيع ،، بل خضع الانجيل لعدة جلسات ( تمحيصية ) في مجمع نيقية ،، واعتمد مبدأ ( قانونية الأسفار ) منذ ذلك الحين


 
الدليل؟؟؟



> فقد وضع أول انجيل بعد 140 سنة من المسيح ....( انظر الترجمة المسكونية )


 
شربتى عصير بطيخ قبل كدة؟



> فهلا أثبتي متكرمة أن كتاب الأناجيل الأربعة حورايون ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
حواريون مين اللى كتبوا الاربعة بشارات؟

معندناش حد اسمه حواريون



> ولكن هنا حقيقة مرة صعب أن يتحملها أحد ،، جاء في سفر التثنية


 
اه...قلبى



> ما تحته خط فيه وصف لموت موسى ومكان دفنه ،، لكن .....أليس غريبا أن يصف موسى موته وهو ميت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ألف اشارة استفهام على هكذا متن .....


 
بهذا انا ايضا يمكننى ان اسألك كيف علم محمد ان المسيح لم يصلب؟؟؟

مادمتى قد لغيتى الوحى



> طيب أختي هل سمعتي بالايبوكريفا ؟؟؟؟؟ هل تتفقون جميعا أنتم عى قانونيتها ؟؟؟؟؟


 
اه انا سمعت انتى سمعتى؟

نتفق اولا ما معنى ابوكريفا علميا و نشوف فهل تتفضلى و تعرفى لنا معنى اللفظ "ابوكريفا"



> لا يصح أن تقولي الحكمة من التحريف ،، بل الغرض من التحريف ....أما التحريف فتضارب نصوص الانجيل بعضها مع بعض ....وأتمنى أن تردفي موضوعا خاصا أبين لك فيه تناقضات الانجيل


 
لاء اتفضلى حطى التناقضات اللى بتقولى عليها عيب البيت بيتك



> أخطأتي ،،، فلا أعتقد أن الأناجيل الأربعة متفقة حتى على أم المسيح


 
عجبى عليك يا زمن



> لا يحتج بذلك .....


 
حلوة الحتة دى



> سبق تفنيد هذا الادعاء


 
فين دة؟

صباح الخير بليل


----------



## *S.O.G* (10 يناير 2007)

evidence قال:


> و خد كمان الدلائل علي تحريف كتابك بإعترافه
> 
> إرميا  23عدد 36: أما وحي الرب فلا تذكروه بعد لان كلمة كل إنسان تكون وحيه إذ قد حرّفتم كلام الإله الحي رب الجنود إلهنا.
> 
> ...



لإيفيدنس،كيف تشرح لي هذه الآيات مثلاً؟
لو فاهم أتحدّاك تشرحها بجدّ!


----------



## jim_halim (11 يناير 2007)

* ناس كتيرة بتسأل السؤال ده : 
" إن كان موسي النبي هو كاتب الأسفار الخمسة الأولي , فكيف ورد فيها خبر موته ؟؟ ( تث 34: 5-8 ) 

و الجواب من أسهل ما يمكن .. طبيعي أن هذا الخبر كتبه يشوع بن نون 
و لكنه لم يوضع في أول سفر يشوع بل في آخر الأسفار الخمسة لتتكامل قصة موسي كوحدة واحدة .. 

و لذلك يبدأ سفر يشوع   " و كان بعد موت موسي " .. 
  ( الأجابة من كتاب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث سنوات مع أسئلة الناس جزء 1 (
*


----------



## *S.O.G* (11 يناير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> * ناس كتيرة بتسأل السؤال ده :
> " إن كان موسي النبي هو كاتب الأسفار الخمسة الأولي , فكيف ورد فيها خبر موته ؟؟ ( تث 34: 5-8 )
> 
> و الجواب من أسهل ما يمكن .. طبيعي أن هذا الخبر كتبه يشوع بن نون
> ...


 شكراً ليك  

هل من وسيلة للحصول على ذلك الكتاب أخي جيم؟ رابط مثلاً؟


----------



## الحوت (11 يناير 2007)

أبو عماد قال:


> لماذا الانجيل وحده دائما يدور حوله النقاش ؟؟؟؟
> 
> دائرة المعارف الامريكيه  وهي لها سمعتها ومعترف بها كمصدر للمعلومات على مستوى العالم تتحدث عن ذالك   *فما السبب برأيك ؟؟؟؟ظ*
> 
> ...



*اولا القران محرف وهذا امر لا يختلف عليه اثنين بالدليل والبرهان وسوف اقوم بفتح موضوع اليوم انشاء الله عن تحريف القران بالدليل والبرهان والاحاديث الصحيحه والمخطوطات في ساحة الاديان .

ثانيا بخوصوص تحريف الكتاب المقدس ابقى خلي دائرة المعارف بتاعك هذه تثبت بالدليل والبرهان ان الكتاب المقدس محرف من التاريخ المسيحي او اليهودي او الاسلامي او حتى المدني وابقى خلينا نشوفك ماشي والا انتم فالحين بس بالنقل من المواقع الحقيرة .. 

بعدين هي دائرة المعارف الاميركية والا دائرة المعارف البريطانيه ؟؟

اذا دائما اسمع ان المسلمون ينقلون الشبهات من اي موقع يتكلم على المسيحيه وكثيرا ما ينقلون يا اما من شهود يهود يا اما عن الكنسية الكالوليكية او دائرة المعارف البريطانيه اما الامركية فلم اسمع عنها من قبل ..

ومن يقول بتحريف الكتاب المقدس فليأتي بالدليل والبرهان بالمقارنة بين الايات الاصلية باللغة الاصلية وبين الايات المحرفة باللغة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس ايضا وليتي بشهادات واثباتات من التاريخ ايضا حلو الكلام ..

انا اقدر اقوال الكتاب المقدس محرف للصبح ولكن فين الدليل ؟؟؟

لماذا لم يحذفوا اليهود الايات التي فيها شتائم عليهم ؟
مجرد سؤال ؟!!

اتحداك ان تأتيني بالدليل والبرهان بتحريف الكتاب المقدس واكرر اتحداك

(فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ) (البقرة:24) *


----------



## stan55 (11 يناير 2007)

عزيزى المسلم فكر قبل فوات الاوان الله ادانا عقل عشان نفكر بيه مش عشان نركنه جنب الحيط اسأل الله ان يعرفك الصح من الخطأ


----------



## سماهر (12 يناير 2007)

انا مسلمة و عارفة الصح من الخطاء و احنا كل المسلمين يعني انا باتكلم عن لسان جميع مسلمين العالم 
احنا ديننا دين الحق و الصواااااااااااب و العدل و مافي مسلم حيعارض كلامي عشان احنا دين واحد و يد وحدة وو اخوان
لا الة اا اللة محمد رسول اللة 
ااااامنت بللة ربا و بلاسلام دينا و بمحمد صلى  اللة علية وسلم نبيا


----------



## Badr (12 يناير 2007)

stan55 قال:


> عزيزى المسلم فكر قبل فوات الاوان الله ادانا عقل عشان نفكر بيه مش عشان نركنه جنب الحيط اسأل الله ان يعرفك الصح من الخطأ



الله سبحانه وتعالى أعطانا عقل واحد و لم يعطنا ثلاثة عقول ,,, عقل واحد لا يؤمن الا بوجود اله واحد ,,, اله واحد ليس له ولد ,,, اله واحد ليس له صاحبه ,,,, اله واحد ليس له شريك ,,, اله واحد أحد لا يتجزأ ,,, اله قدوس طهور لا يذهب الى الخلاء ,,,,, اله عظيم لا يخرج من فرج امرأه ,,,, اله عزيز لا يهان على الصليب ,,, اله حي لا يموت ,,,,, اله قوي لا يغلب ,,,, اله غني لا يفقره كفركم به .


----------



## kimo14th (12 يناير 2007)

Badr قال:


> الله سبحانه وتعالى أعطانا عقل واحد و لم يعطنا ثلاثة عقول ,,, عقل واحد لا يؤمن الا بوجود اله واحد ,,, اله واحد ليس له ولد ,,, اله واحد ليس له صاحبه ,,,, اله واحد ليس له شريك ,,, اله واحد أحد لا يتجزأ ,,, اله قدوس طهور لا يذهب الى الخلاء ,,,,, اله عظيم لا يخرج من فرج امرأه ,,,, اله عزيز لا يهان على الصليب ,,, اله حي لا يموت ,,,,, اله قوي لا يغلب ,,,, اله غني لا يفقره كفركم به .



ونحن ايضا نؤمن بذلك تماما 

انت لم تضف شيئا !!!!!!:dntknw:


----------



## evidence (13 يناير 2007)

*s.o.g* قال:


> لإيفيدنس،كيف تشرح لي هذه الآيات مثلاً؟
> لو فاهم أتحدّاك تشرحها بجدّ!



أظن إنها بتتكلم عن تحريف كلام الله ؟؟؟


----------



## evidence (13 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> أين هذا التناقض؟
> هل ممكن ذكر ولو مثال واحد؟ و ستر ردود صاعقة لهذه الخرافات المسمية بالتناقض
> 
> ينقل الى قسم الرد على الشبهات
> سلام و نعمة


 
طب ممكن الرد علي التناقضات دي و الرجاء عدم الحذف و الطرد كالعاده 

جاء في سفر أعمال الرسل [ 9 : 7 ] ان المسافرين مع بولس حينما ظهر له المسيح وهو في الطريق إلي دمشق : (( وقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون أحداً ))

إلا اننا نجد في موضع آخر أن الذين كانوا مع بولس نظروا النور ولم يسمعوا الصوت ! سفر أعمال الرسل [ 22 : 9 ] : (( والذين كانوا معي نظروا النور وارتعبوا ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذي كلمني ))


----------



## *S.O.G* (13 يناير 2007)

evidence قال:


> أظن إنها بتتكلم عن تحريف كلام الله ؟؟؟


بااااطل!!!
خيّبت أملي،بتظن؟؟؟....بتظن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تأكد الأول،وبعدين حطّها با حبيبي،علشان ما تفرطش!
بتظن إيه؟
إن التحريف تمّ بتوراة موسى وتغيير كلامها؟
هات الجواب لنفهّمك،وأذكّرك:"إن بعد الظنّ إثم!"


----------



## *S.O.G* (13 يناير 2007)

تعارضاتك عايزة وقت وشغل،الصبر مفتاح الفرج.
انتظر الردود بعد إذنك،واتذكّر:نحنا كمان لينا أشغالنا.


----------



## evidence (13 يناير 2007)

*s.o.g* قال:


> بااااطل!!!
> خيّبت أملي،بتظن؟؟؟....بتظن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تأكد الأول،وبعدين حطّها با حبيبي،علشان ما تفرطش!
> بتظن إيه؟
> ...



يا ريتك فهمت المعني من أسلوب سؤالي 

أنا إستخدمت كلمة أظن زي ما حنا هنا في مصر ساعات بنستخدمها لما تكون حاجة و اضحة أوي و واحد يسأل عليها فيكون ردك أظن كده برده بمعني تهكمي و شكرا


----------



## My Rock (13 يناير 2007)

evidence قال:


> طب ممكن الرد علي التناقضات دي و الرجاء عدم الحذف و الطرد كالعاده
> 
> جاء في سفر أعمال الرسل [ 9 : 7 ] ان المسافرين مع بولس حينما ظهر له المسيح وهو في الطريق إلي دمشق : (( وقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون أحداً ))
> 
> إلا اننا نجد في موضع آخر أن الذين كانوا مع بولس نظروا النور ولم يسمعوا الصوت ! سفر أعمال الرسل [ 22 : 9 ] : (( والذين كانوا معي نظروا النور وارتعبوا ولكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذي كلمني ))


 
سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع
اولا يا اخ evidence بدل القص و اللصق الي الفالح فيه, تعال ناخذ الشبهة وحدة وحدة و نرد عليها
بالرغم من ان شبهتك بعيدة عن صلب الموضوع فهي لا تعني شيئا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس و لا تحتوي على اي دليل

لكن احب ان انتهز الفرصة لاظهر عدم معرفتك بأي شئ في الكتاب المقدس و ما تعتمد عليه هو سوى مواقع بالية و خاصية النسخ و اللصق!

مذكرا ان بعد الرد على هذه الشبهة الواهية ارجوا منك طرح شبهاتك الاخرى في موضوع منفصل حتى لا نخلط الاوراق و نشتت الموضوع 

فيا عزيزي evidence كونك عديم المعرفة بنصوص الكتاب المقدس و لغاته شرط يمنع عنك ان تفتي و تعرض شبهات لا اصل لها

لان معنى كلمة سمع في اللغة اليونانية:
ἀκούω

تعني ايضا الفهم (understand)

فقوله لم يسمعوا صوت  الذي كلمني يفيد معنى الفهم، فالمقصود أنهم لم يفهموا كلام الرسول بولس. ومما يدل على أن السمع هو بمعنى الفهم قوله: صوت الذي كلمني أي كلام الذي كلمني . وتعبيره في 9: 7 سمعوا الصوت ولم يقل الكلام . فلو قال سمعوا الكلام وقال في 22: 9 لم يسمعوا الكلام لحصل التناقض. ولكنه قال في 9: 7 إنهم سمعوا صوتاً ولكنهم لم يفهموه، وفي 22: 9 قال إنهم لم يفهموا الكلام.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## evidence (13 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع
> اولا يا اخ evidence بدل القص و اللصق الي الفالح فيه, تعال ناخذ الشبهة وحدة وحدة و نرد عليها
> بالرغم من ان شبهتك بعيدة عن صلب الموضوع فهي لا تعني شيئا بتحريف الكتاب المقدس و لا تحتوي على اي دليل
> 
> ...



سيدي الفاضل الكلام واضح سمعوا الصوت في الأولي و الثانية لم يسمعوا

يعني لو معناها الفهم في الاولي فيجب أن تكون بنفس المعني في الثانيه بمعني إن الاثنين إما يكونوا بمعني سمعوا أو فهموا مش واحده بمعي والثانيه بمعني أخر 

و شكرا


----------



## My Rock (13 يناير 2007)

evidence قال:


> سيدي الفاضل الكلام واضح سمعوا الصوت في الأولي و الثانية لم يسمعوا
> 
> يعني لو معناها الفهم في الاولي فيجب أن تكون بنفس المعني في الثانيه بمعني إن الاثنين إما يكونوا بمعني سمعوا أو فهموا مش واحده بمعي والثانيه بمعني أخر
> 
> و شكرا


 
اقرأ من جديد ربنا يهديك يا اخي

فيا عزيزي evidence كونك عديم المعرفة بنصوص الكتاب المقدس و لغاته شرط يمنع عنك ان تفتي و تعرض شبهات لا اصل لها

لان معنى كلمة سمع في اللغة اليونانية:
ἀκούω

تعني ايضا الفهم (understand)

فقوله لم يسمعوا صوت الذي كلمني يفيد معنى الفهم، فالمقصود أنهم لم يفهموا كلام الرسول بولس. ومما يدل على أن السمع هو بمعنى الفهم قوله: صوت الذي كلمني أي كلام الذي كلمني . وتعبيره في 9: 7 سمعوا الصوت ولم يقل الكلام . فلو قال سمعوا الكلام وقال في 22: 9 لم يسمعوا الكلام لحصل التناقض. ولكنه قال في 9: 7 إنهم سمعوا صوتاً ولكنهم لم يفهموه، وفي 22: 9 قال إنهم لم يفهموا الكلام.




فاهم ولا لسة؟


الاولى معناها يفيد السمع (اي سمع اصوات) و ااخرى تفيد فهم ما يسمع
هل فهمت يا اخي؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## *S.O.G* (14 يناير 2007)

نصيحة للمسلمين:
لو عاوزين تفهمو الكتاب المقدس،ووجدتم فيه متناقضين...
حطّوهم جنب بعض،واعلموا أن المتكلّم واحد،واسألوا نفسكم:إيه المقصود هنا؟
وهتجاوبوا على نفسكم.


----------



## *S.O.G* (14 يناير 2007)

شكراً ليك يا روك،رااائع!
_باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.
سأتناول هنا شبهة التناقض في موضوع القيامة والقبر وظهورات الملائكة.
==============================
أنا معكم أصدقائي المسلمين أن الموضوع شائك ويحتاج إلى تركيز ودقّة عاليين،ولكن لست معكم في اعتبار كل مالا أفهم تناقض وخطأ،ففي النهاية..من أنا؟؟

وهاكم الرد:
لقد اتّفق الانجيليون الأربعة في رواية الأمور التي حدثت عند قيامة ربنا يسوع المسيح...كيف ذلك؟؟؟
لخّص تلك الأمور الأب بطريزي اليسوعي في تفسير الانجيل فقال:
بعدما دُفن المسيح نهار الجمعة،رجعت النساء القديسات إلى المدينة وهيّأن الطيب ،وفي نهار السبت استرحن بحسب الناموس...
{لوقا23: 55-56 }
وعند الغروب من ذلك السبت عينه جاءتامريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى لتنظرا القبر...
{متّى28: 1}

ولما انقضى السبت أي بعدما غربت الشمس حسب التقاليد اليهوديّة،عادت مريم المجدلية إلى أورشليم واشترت مع مريم أم يعقوب وسالومة حنوطاً لتحنّط يسوع...
{مرقس16: 1}

وفي أوّل الأسبوع باكراً جدّاً،أي نهار الأحد قبل طلوع الشمس جاءت مريم المجدلية إلى القبر...
{يوحنّا20: 1}

ووافت معها نساء أُخر،أوسبقنها،أو لقينها عند القبر،ليس مهماً،ولكنهنّ وجدن حجر قد دُحرج عن القبر...
{لوقا24: 1وَ2}

فأسرعت حينئذ مريم المجدلية إلى سمعان بطرس والى التلميذ الآخر الذي كان يسوع يحبّه...
{يوحنا20:2}

وأما بقيّة النساء دخلن ولم يجدن جسد الرب يسوع،وإذا برجلين قد وقفا عندهنّ بلباس برّاق وأخبراهنّ بقيامة الرب...
{لوقا24: 3وَ4}

وفي أثناء ذلك وصلت مريم المجدلية الى بطرس ويوحنا الحبيب وقالت لهما قد أخذوا الرب من القبر ولم نعلم أين وضعوه...
{يوحنّا20: 2}

وكذلك النساء اللواتي كنّ عند القبر رجعنَ إلى المدينة فأخبرن الأحد عشر تلميذاً وجميع الباقين بما رأين وسمعن...
{لوقا24: 9}

فعند ذلك قام بطرس،ويوحنا،وأقبلا إلى القبر ورأيا الأكفان موضوعة وانصرفا.وبينما هما راجعان،كانت مريم المجدلية واقفة عند القبر خارجاً تبكي وكانت قد خرجت في أثرهما حين ذهبا مسرعين .
وفيما هي تبكي انحنت إلى القبر فرأت ملاكين بشّراها بقيامة الرب،ثمّ رأت الرب عينه ،فرجعت الى التلاميذ وأخبرتهم أنها رأت المسيح حيّاً...
{يوحنّا20: 11 الى 19}

وفي غضون ذلك بعد طلوع الشمس أقبلت بقيّة النساء القّيسات الى القبر ودخلنه فرأين ملاكاً فقال لهنّ أن يسوع قد قام،آمراً إياهنّ أن يبشّرن بطرس وسائر التلاميذ بذلك،ولشدّة خوفهنّ لم يخبرن أحداً بذلك في الطريق...
{مرقس16: 5 --8}

وبينما هنّ راجعات،ظهر لهنّ السيّد المسيح...
{متّى28: 9}
-------------------------------------------------------------
مثل ذلك الحدث الذي تناوله كل من أولئك الإنجيليين المباركين وكأن كل واحد كتب جزءاً،يؤكّد أن الانجيل كتلة واحدة،ونور غير منقسم،لا ينبغي المقارنة بين أجزاءه،بل الاستقاء من جميعها...
أما المسلمون،فما يفعلونه أشبه ب:
إنسان جاهل،قسّم تفّاحة أربع أقسام،وجلس يقارن فيما بينها...فاضطرب في نفسه،واحتار،وكان يقول:
هذا الجزء متناقض مع الآخر لأنه يحتوي بعض البذر،أما ذلك فلا!
هذا الجزء يتناقض مع البقيّة لأنه يحتوي على العود...
وهكذا من الاستنتاجات السخيفة التي جعلته يتوصل إلى نتيجة الذهاب إلى المزارع،والتهكّم به،لأنّه باعه تفّاحة متناقضة،وهي ليست تفّاحة،ولو كانت كذلك،أثبت عدم تناقض تلك الأقسام الأربع فيما بينها!
مهما بدى ذلك المثل سخيفاً،ولكنّه للأسف واقع مؤسف نعيشه مع أصدقائنا المسلمين،على أمل أن يستنيروا بنور المسيح.آمين.
====================================_


----------

